# Novel Twist Haul



## jilliandanica (Jun 28, 2007)

Went to Nordstrom's for a exclusive Pre-Presale and nabbed some Novel Twist goodies...

5 Pro Brushes:






Cool Pearlizer Plus Brush:





Warm Eyes:





I'm excited!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 28, 2007)

lol looks like my haul lol


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 28, 2007)

great taste!

The colors are so much nicer in person. They only had the Novel Twist stuff though at the event I went to. No paint pots but other than everything is a lot nicer than they seem in the pics =)


----------



## baby_love (Jun 28, 2007)

Even though I don't usually buy the pallets, I am so pissed that they lowered the number of shadows from 6 to 5. I mean....AHHH!

I got the lighter Pearlizer set, the one with Quiver in it.  I'm so excited to see the little teeny kabuki!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the cases, very cool.  Enjoy that fantastic haul.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 28, 2007)

Enjoy! I love those eyeshadows


----------



## clathrop (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome haul!  I have a Novel Twist haul coming as well, but I only got to pick from very tiny blurry pics.  Your stuff is so nice looking!  I am really excited to get mine now!


----------



## User40 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great choices! I love your haul. You're so lucky to get yours early. Have fun!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 29, 2007)

wow!!! you're so lucky girl...I love everything about this collection, I want to try that brush set, actually I want them both, you know, I only have two mac brushes...but I don't now yet...enjoy!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice! Looks like half my haul, hehe


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 29, 2007)

those are the only 3 things i wanted from the collection! maybe the other brush set too! great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

Did they let you bring them home?  If yes, can you post real photos?


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 29, 2007)

how do you like the small kabuki?


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 29, 2007)

nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am definitely getting the pro brush set & pearlizer w/ mini kabuki! good to know things look better in person than in those tiny pics that have been going around...


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice haul! I ordered about $350 worth


----------



## breathless (Jun 29, 2007)

great haul! i also orderd the same stuff. wait ... yes =]


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_Even though I don't usually buy the pallets, I am so pissed that they lowered the number of shadows from 6 to 5. I mean....AHHH!

I got the lighter Pearlizer set, the one with Quiver in it.  I'm so excited to see the little teeny kabuki!_

 
Yeah i know what you mean about the 6 to 5 but the pallets seem like the same size as the other ones so at least you're getting more product. As for the mini kabuki, it's cute. It'll be great to tote around even to use with just regular mineral makeup =)


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_wow!!! you're so lucky girl...I love everything about this collection, I want to try that brush set, actually I want them both, you know, I only have two mac brushes...but I don't now yet...enjoy!!!_

 
The brush sets are really nice and definitely worth getting both especially if you need em. I heard from the MAC gals that they're instructed to pre-sale about 50% of their Novel Twist goodies so make sure to pre-order early!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

Did they let you bring them home?  If yes, can you post real photos?_

 
They didn't let me bring them home yet, but I was able to play with everything so I at least know what I'm getting. I think we may be allowed to pickup early so as soon as I get 'em I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 2, 2007)

Great haul! I ordered the regular brush set, but kind of wish i had bought the pro. Hopefully it sticks around for a while! How small is the kabuki?


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_great taste!

The colors are so much nicer in person. They only had the Novel Twist stuff though at the event I went to. No paint pots but other than everything is a lot nicer than they seem in the pics =)_

 

The pro brush set looks really nice but could, you tell me what the color of the brush handel is. It looks kinda beige grey in the pic and is the metal part metallic or gold?

sorry for asking but its so hard to tell from the pictures what the color of the handel part of the brush is. 

I also  read  that the brushes where supposed to be black so why are they now beige in the pics ,sorry just asking a bit confused here.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 2, 2007)

i was wondering, did you check out the plum or coral lips set? we have similar skin tone and i ordered them but i'm not sure if i want to get it or not.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_The brush sets are really nice and definitely worth getting both especially if you need em. I heard from the MAC gals that they're instructed to pre-sale about 50% of their Novel Twist goodies so make sure to pre-order early!_

 


sorry, my english it's not so good, so I don't undestad you very well, do you mean that the novel twist it's going to be more expensive when the pre-order it's gone???

thanks...


----------



## thenovice (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_sorry, my english it's not so good, so I don't undestad you very well, do you mean that the novel twist it's going to be more expensive when the pre-order it's gone???

thanks..._

 
It means that most of the products sell out before the actual launch. The prices will stay the same.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you guys!!! I already order both sets!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_i was wondering, did you check out the plum or coral lips set? we have similar skin tone and i ordered them but i'm not sure if i want to get it or not._

 
I didn't get a chance to check out the lip sets so much. I was hauling on my lunch break haha so I was went straight for what I wanted the most (the brushes and eye set). From the FOTDs I've seen from you, I think you can totally pull them off.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Great haul! I ordered the regular brush set, but kind of wish i had bought the pro. Hopefully it sticks around for a while! How small is the kabuki?_

 
I would compare it to the mini buki brush from BE.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daydreamerdelux* 

 
_The pro brush set looks really nice but could, you tell me what the color of the brush handel is. It looks kinda beige grey in the pic and is the metal part metallic or gold?

sorry for asking but its so hard to tell from the pictures what the color of the handel part of the brush is. 

I also  read  that the brushes where supposed to be black so why are they now beige in the pics ,sorry just asking a bit confused here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the metal part is gold and the handles are "beige grey" as you say. HTH.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I would compare it to the mini buki brush from BE._

 
Thank you!


----------

